# 2001 C40 paint scheme help



## brygold (Jul 6, 2013)

I purchased a 2001 Colnago C40 and was wondering if someone could help me identify the ID (numbering/lettering) of the paint scheme. Any help or ideas is appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I am going to say LX14. i just sold a 2002 colnago catalogue on ebay, so I am going from memory.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

LX14 indeed


----------



## MarkS2 (Oct 13, 2012)

That's the bike I wanted!! Not too many Colnagos that size on Ebay (or elsewhere). Great price too!

Mark


----------



## brygold (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Mark --- I agree --- I've been looking for one year+ for a 65cm C40. A real rarity.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My wife has that exact bike (not in 65 cm though). We bought C-40's in Italy on our honeymoon in 2000. The 2001 model was the first to have a B-Stay. Ordered them custom made -- whatever that means. I got the 00F. I wish I'd got the GEO instead. At any rate, they are great bikes and we still ride them a lot.


----------



## brygold (Jul 6, 2013)

The Geo is probably my favorite C40 paint scheme. At 65cm (and 12 years later) beggars can't be choosers. Got the bike together Thursday --- it is amazing. Well beyond my abilities but oh so fun to ride. Highly highly recommend.


----------



## MarkS2 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm jealous!


----------

